# Aussies in Dubai



## gremlinr7 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi I'm an Australian thinking of moving to Dubai to work in hospitality. Are there any Australians on this forum who have already done this? How did you find your job? Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------

